# Want to feel better about your day?



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I just paid $73.00 to fill up my truck. Remember, I dont let my tank get below halfway. 

California puts the F U in fun.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

How much is a gallon there? 

Costs me $45 for supreme. My tank is only 13 gallons though.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> How much is a gallon there?
> 
> Costs me $50 for supreme. My tank is only 13 gallons though.


Over $4 a gallon.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Holy smokes I thought it was bad here.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

And some of our homeless who have more rights than tax payers.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

LA is the worst. Seattle is coming up in the game. Seen way to many f’d up things in Seattle. Heroin addiction is a plague that needs more attention.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> I just paid $73.00 to fill up my truck. Remember, I dont let my tank get below halfway.
> 
> California puts the F U in fun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yikes!


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> And some of our homeless who have more rights than tax payers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couple of the things I like about Medford: 1) When underpasses are poured, there are truckloads of jagged rocks placed into the concrete. There is no place to sit or lay down under there. 2) There is an ordinance against passing anything - food, spare change, what have you - from a vehicle to a pedestrian. Targets the drivers whose misguided charity ruins a city for everyone paying the bills. As a result, we don't HAVE some bum parked on a bucket at every single corner like Eugene does.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

How much more liberal nonsense canCalifornia take and not implode?


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@Sasquatch 2.64/gallon is what we paid for gas here in central Ohio today. I do feel better about my day today. Thanks Squatch!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> Couple of the things I like about Medford: 1) When underpasses are poured, there are truckloads of jagged rocks placed into the concrete. There is no place to sit or lay down under there. 2) There is an ordinance against passing anything - food, spare change, what have you - from a vehicle to a pedestrian. Targets the drivers whose misguided charity ruins a city for everyone paying the bills. As a result, we don't HAVE some bum parked on a bucket at every single corner like Eugene does.


Good on Medford!! I hate beggars of any kind!!!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I just paid $73.00 to fill up my truck. Remember, I dont let my tank get below halfway.
> 
> California puts the F U in fun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


My truck is 33 gallons it cost me over 70 bucks to fill.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> My truck is 33 gallons it cost me over 70 bucks to fill.


I was trying to remember the other day how many years it's been since gas hit over $4 a gallon ....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As I have reported, my V-8 F-150 will sometimes make that "ticking" noise when accelerating or going up hill. The manual--for what it's worth--claims that regular grade gasoline is all that is needed. In my area most fuel has corn in it.

Being cheap, I add a few bucks of premium to the tank, then top it off with regular. The ticking or pinging goes away and it's about 3 bucks more per tank to do it this way. I never run below 1/2 tank, and the beast has lasted more than 25 years.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> I was trying to remember the other day how many years it's been since gas hit over $4 a gallon ....


2.99 here now. Yeah its been only what 5 or 6 maybe 7 years since 4 bucks per gallon. Back then it was over a hundy to fill my truck.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> As I have reported, my V-8 F-150 will sometimes make that *"ticking" noise *when accelerating or going up hill. The manual--for what it's worth--claims that regular grade gasoline is all that is needed. In my area most fuel has corn in it.
> 
> Being cheap, I add a few bucks of premium to the tank, then top it off with regular. The ticking or pinging goes away and it's about 3 bucks more per tank to do it this way. I never run below 1/2 tank, and the beast has lasted more than 25 years.


Its called "spark knock"


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Gas tax..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Government regulations increase the cost of fuel. Reduce/eliminate regulations especially EPA regs and we will bring gas back to 1.50/gallon or below. Oil companies then can sell oil for around $30-40/barrel and everyone makes/saves money.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

In Wisconsin, they just added a 9% "surcharge" on gasoline at the pump. As gas prices go up, so does the amount of this surcharge.

A lobbyist in our area states that this surcharge does not go against the price or transportation of fuel, it just goes to the libtards. I do not know how accurate this epithet really is.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> In Wisconsin, they just added a 9% "surcharge" on gasoline at the pump. As gas prices go up, so does the amount of this surcharge.
> 
> A lobbyist in our area states that this surcharge does not go against the price or transportation of fuel, it just goes to the libtards. I do not know how accurate this epithet really is.


Surcharge, fee, toll, bond are all different words for TAX. But usually if they use one of those words they can bypass the will of the people. That, of course, is called tyranny.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Checking the fill-up receipt from this morning:
Gallons: 24.64
Blend: 89
Price: $2.689
Total: 66.26

I can run the really bad stuff (85% ethanol) if I want to run to Kroger, but I generally like to treat my engine and fuel system nicely, and give it the decent stuff once in a while. My brother-in-law mechanic said it reduces carbon build-up to run a higher octane once in a while. Good for injectors and pistons.
He also recommends an "Italian tune-up" once in while too.
Take it out for a spin, hammer down on the gas, crank those RPMs and blow the crud out.
Engines are designed to push 6-8K RPMs easily, yet with modern driving, rarely ever do. It's actually good for them every now and then. Mine will push 10K without breaking a sweat, so I have fun once in while. (there is no PRM "red zone" on the dash of a 5.0 Coyote :tango_face_grin


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Right you are @Kauboy!

HOWEVER...you done gone and done it! Opened up the can of ethanol worms...:vs_mad: I. HATE. ETHANOL.

Ethanol makes no sense to me. Take good food and good fuel and burn the good fuel to turn the good food into bad fuel. Not to mention grossly over-pay the farmers with my tax dollars to utilize their assets to grow the food in the first place

Another example of government over reach and regulations gone wild.

Thanks Kauboy :vs_mad: (and I was having a good day dang it!:vs_peace


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slip, who says the food they use is "good"? Here in Wisconsin they have a way of bleeding off the ethanol and feeding the corn back to the cattle. Not one domestic tortilla's life is taken in the midst of this debauchery. 

Besides, I'll eat creamed corn only about twice per year, and because The Corn Fest is held in my burg, I usually avoid the entire nightmare.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Slip, who says the food they use is "good"? Here in Wisconsin they have a way of bleeding off the ethanol and feeding the corn back to the cattle. Not one domestic tortilla's life is taken in the midst of this debauchery.
> 
> Besides, I'll eat creamed corn only about twice per year, and because The Corn Fest is held in my burg, I usually avoid the entire nightmare.


McDaniels is in the livestock biz to supplement all that squeezed corn off cast - there's mountains & mountains of it - same same with veggie oil production ...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I paid $4.59 a gallon last week in San Jose. In Tucson, it is around $2.80 right now.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Right you are @Kauboy!
> 
> HOWEVER...you done gone and done it! Opened up the can of ethanol worms...:vs_mad: I. HATE. ETHANOL.
> 
> ...


Ethanol is meant to be likker, not gas!!! That's why God made it and that's the way it is, period.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

We are paying 265-ish per gallon here in Florida.
Not to worry --- we will be paying 3.00 a gallon by summer
Summer blend according to the oil barons, but it is all about profit!!


----------



## gcharles (Jun 1, 2015)

I filled up my daily driver and it was $4.39 (premium). Ridiculous.


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

In Reno Nevada its about $3.59-$4.00+...


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

I just did 32 gallons of diesel in northern Hellinois. (not Chitown). 2.79. Also bought a 15 of Milwaukees Best and it was under a hundo.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

T-Man 1066 said:


> I just did 32 gallons of diesel in northern Hellinois. (not Chitown). 2.79. Also bought a 15 of Milwaukees Best and it was under a hundo.


You beat me too it T-Man. I paid a little more (2.82) for diesel in Joliet.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

soyer38301 said:


> You beat me too it T-Man. I paid a little more (2.82) for diesel in Joliet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I am amazed it wasn't more. I am north of Rockford


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

T-Man 1066 said:


> I am amazed it wasn't more. I am north of Rockford


Have to shop around. Sometimes higher but I always too off if the price is down.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> I was trying to remember the other day how many years it's been since gas hit over $4 a gallon ....


Wasn't it like around 10 years ago? I remember pulling into the gas station and filling up my Suburban to the tune of $90.00.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

You can have that place


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

2008 and 2012 was when we hit $4+ here. Paid $3.67 monday at Costco which is only about a dime cheaper than the regular stations, Costco usually average around 50 cents cheaper.

Glad I only have a 26 gal tank lain:


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> Gas tax..


If that's current then IL is aiming to jump up to the #2 spot this year. There is a $0.19/gallon tax hike bumping around the legislature now that is already figured into this year's budget revenues.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Right you are @Kauboy!
> 
> HOWEVER...you done gone and done it! Opened up the can of ethanol worms...:vs_mad: I. HATE. ETHANOL.
> 
> ...


Don't forget that the ethanol helps your fuel system rot out and it shortens the snot out of the storage life of fuel without adding a stabilizer. Benefits everyone other than the consumer.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Over $4 a gallon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You are catching up with the UK!!

We pay £1.30 per litre.

1 litre is 0.264 US gallon 
£1= $1.3
So $6.40 per gallon

At least we get free healthcare for that price.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Under $3 in West MI, but Wretched Gretchen wanted a 45 cent a gallon gas tax to fix the dam roads . Now the beancounters say that not enough, and 75 cents is more than likely not enough..

We'll be around $4 before months end I've heard


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

2.63 for Regular here in Houston.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Slip, who says the food they use is "good"? Here in Wisconsin they have a way of bleeding off the ethanol and feeding the corn back to the cattle. Not one domestic tortilla's life is taken in the midst of this debauchery.
> 
> Besides, I'll eat creamed corn only about twice per year, and because The Corn Fest is held in my burg, I usually avoid the entire nightmare.


GOOD for cattle feed. Also, if they weren't growing corn for shatty ethanol, the farmer could utilize his assets to grow something else. But as long as billions of tax dollars are paid to these farmers, I guess they don't give a dang what they grow.

On a related note, since your bummed about the Corn Fest, check out the Corn Palace in Mitchell, SD...what a gem! The CornStalk Music Jam is just 'round the corner! See you there! awww shucks!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> On a related note, since your bummed about the Corn Fest, check out the Corn Palace in Mitchell, SD...what a gem!


Been there several times on my way through South Dakota and Sturgis. I was surprised to find out that after the vacation season, the place is a theater for the locals.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Been there several times on my way through South Dakota and Sturgis. I was surprised to find out that after the vacation season, the place is a theater for the locals.


Yes and our tour guide told us that the local high school basketball tournaments are played at the Corn Palace as well. Next stop...Wall Drug!

Wall Drug | Homemade Donuts


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Next stop...Wall Drug!


My wife and I actually had more fun there than at Sturgis. We had been there in the early 1990s and it was still in its "purity" form. The last time we went there were a lot of dressers and black T-shirts for sale, the whole vibe was different. We left there and went to see Devils Tower.

BTW, Crazy Horse was great, as well.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

After hearing 4 bucks a gallon,$2.73 feels pretty good.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

White Shadow said:


> If that's current then IL is aiming to jump up to the #2 spot this year. There is a $0.19/gallon tax hike bumping around the legislature now that is already figured into this year's budget revenues.


In the news today, the IL Senate released a bill from committee to the floor that would vault our fine state ( cough cough ) right to the top of the list by boosting the gas tax here $0.24/gal instead of the earlier proposal of $0.19/gal.

This so fits my profile description of my location...


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

White Shadow said:


> In the news today, the IL Senate released a bill from committee to the floor that would vault our fine state ( cough cough ) right to the top of the list by boosting the gas tax here $0.24/gal instead of the earlier proposal of $0.19/gal.
> 
> This so fits my profile description of my location...


Welcome ro hellinois...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

T-Man 1066 said:


> I just did 32 gallons of diesel in northern Hellinois. (not Chitown). 2.79. Also bought a 15 of Milwaukees Best and it was under a hundo.


Dear Goodness!! MB? You would be better off drinking the gasoline!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Over $4 a gallon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It would seem logical for rational residents of Californistan to migrate to Foat Wurth. What seems to be the hinderance?


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

It is part of my retirement plan. Saving money is almost like making money. I call it my "working" beer. I do drink Sam Adams as my "sitting" beer. Should be self-explanatory to most.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm already retired, and in many ways I have found a lifestyle that I enjoy and can maintain. I don't want to make a million dollars, nor would I know what to do with it. As I've said, my hobbies are all filled, and I wouldn't know what to add to them if money was no object. Oh, I have spares, but then, that was always part of any hobby or desire. I am still dogged by anxiety, and if I could conquer that...


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

In St Loius visiting the daughter and grandson this weekend. Gas is 2.79 and diesel is 3.19...jfyi

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> Wasn't it like around 10 years ago? I remember pulling into the gas station and filling up my Suburban to the tune of $90.00.


That was in 2007 and 2008, I was a private contractor with a lot of heavy equipment doing sitework and building subdivisions because everybody wanted a big house they couldn't afford. My monthly fuel bill was 30k - 40k, until it doubled to well north of 4 bucks. You don't have to be a genius to guess what an extra $30,000 a month did to any anticipated profit margins.

Today we are paying in the $2.67 range for regular. Cheapest gas is at Sam's.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> That was in 2007 and 2008, I was a private contractor with a lot of heavy equipment doing sitework and building subdivisions because everybody wanted a big house they couldn't afford. My monthly fuel bill was 30k - 40k, until it doubled to well north of 4 bucks. You don't have to be a genius to guess what an extra $30,000 a month did to any anticipated profit margins.
> 
> Today we are paying in the $2.67 range for regular. Cheapest gas is at Sam's.


oh, that's rough.


----------

